# AndyMac’s Keezer Build



## Andy Macz

Hey guys,
Decided to post some photo’s of my recent Keezer build. Just wondering whether insulation around the collar will be necessary? Thoughts?


----------



## bttjn

Sweet set up. Sorry can’t help with the insulation as I have a kegerator fridge but can I ask what resin you used for your river table top? It looks mint.


----------



## Andy Macz

bttjn said:


> Sweet set up. Sorry can’t help with the insulation as I have a kegerator fridge but can I ask what resin you used for your river table top? It looks mint.



Thanks bttjn,
The slab/river is done in liquid glass.
Cheers
Macca


----------



## The Mack

I think it'll be fine, no need for insulation. What is the clearance between the timber "shell" and the keezer? Anything to provide ventilation between the two?

Solid looking build though Macca, well done.


----------



## Andy Macz

The Mack said:


> I think it'll be fine, no need for insulation. What is the clearance between the timber "shell" and the keezer? Anything to provide ventilation between the two?
> 
> Solid looking build though Macca, well done.



Thanks Mack,
The gap between the freezer and outer wooden shell is approx 50mm, although air is not really free to dissipate right around all sides of the freezer to the vent, due to the frame.


----------



## JDW81

Sweet setup Andy!!

You probably will be OK without insulation, however I used this stuff inside a keezer collar I made a few years ago. It's easy to cut up, and has adhesive on the back so you can stick it straight to the collar.

JD


----------



## Bomber Rock

Insulation? Pfft. That keezer is sick


----------



## Andy Macz

JDW81 said:


> Sweet setup Andy!!
> 
> You probably will be OK without insulation, however I used this stuff inside a keezer collar I made a few years ago. It's easy to cut up, and has adhesive on the back so you can stick it straight to the collar.
> 
> JD



Thanks for that JD. I might grab some of this for not only the collar, but also do the underside of the slab. I notice some condensation forms occasionally on the top side of the slab, so hopefully this will reduce.
Cheers,
Macca


----------



## Abird89

In my first keezer I lined the collar with some insulation foam (with the shiny stuff on one side) from Clark Rubber. It definitely helped - prior to lining the outside of the wood was cool to touch, after it was just room temp.


----------



## nibbsy

My missus tagged me in this on facebook. Must of been the company that did the top. Looks awesome man
The missus said no to turning my keezer into a dining table though, even with my suggestion that OT would bring all the family together [emoji1]


----------



## Andy Macz

Abird89 said:


> In my first keezer I lined the collar with some insulation foam (with the shiny stuff on one side) from Clark Rubber. It definitely helped - prior to lining the outside of the wood was cool to touch, after it was just room temp.



Sweet, I just ordered some insulation for the collar and under the lid. Not sure if it needs it but it certainly won’t hurt.


----------



## theQuinny

I bet that piece of timber weighs a bit. I'm doing a keezer at the moment with a timber top too  - Like the gas struts !

Looks like the top is two separate pieces ?

Very nice work 


You look a lot like David Boon BTW ...


----------



## Andy Macz

theQuinny said:


> I bet that piece of timber weighs a bit. I'm doing a keezer at the moment with a timber top too  - Like the gas struts !
> 
> Looks like the top is two separate pieces ?
> 
> Very nice work
> 
> 
> You look a lot like David Boon BTW ...



Haha yep, Boonie is much better looking than me! The slab is 2 pieces joined with the glass river. The slab is very heavy. The trickiest part of the build was supporting the slab vertically to fit the hinges - definitely a 2 person job (the orientation of the hinges was such that the slab couldn’t be laying down to screw the hinges in). 
Cheers Macca


----------



## Lorenzo99

Awesome job looks unreal. I would strongly recommend you add a chrome or stainless ( only because they look better than plastic) grill where the vent on the chest freezer is to allow the air to circulate and cool your compressor. At the very least remove the bottom timber frame to allow air to circulate from beneath otherwise it will prematurely fail. It looks like a fair bit of work has gone into that I would hate to see your chest freezer die shortly.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Every time I look at the build I can't help but smile knowing what my wife's response would be having a 5 tap dining room table.


----------



## Big Mick

Looks amazing mate. I got no insulation on mine - I put a meter on it to see if insulation is worth it after reading a lot of people say it wasn't. Since the 5th of Feb it's used 9.8 kwh - that's $2.31 for 20 days on the goldcoast over summer (12 c a day) - Keezer set to 1 deg. It's also outside albeit in shade for most of the day. At that price I don't reckon I'll be bothering.


----------



## theQuinny

Is that a tabletop space invaders machine in the corner ? Cool


----------



## labels

Have to ask this question. Most freezers use the outside casing as the hot side to dissipate heat - the evaporator as it's known. Some use a radiator like contraption at the rear of the freezer but the majority use the outside casing, generally on three or four sides of the freezer. If you insulate the 'evaporator' it won't be able to get rid of the heat which could lead to the freezer not being able to cool properly and possible early failure. How do you get around this?


----------

